# Train to stay inside your house/property??!!



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

The dogs want to go out of the house and stay close to the main gate. How to train them not to go out and stay within the property?

AND how to train them not to eat anything given by a stranger?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just did a test on my dogs today with raw meat. I opened it without touching it and threw it over the fence. My female GSD did not go near it, my male GSD licked it, but then walked away, the two goldens were really interested and my oldest female Samoyed mix ignored it completely. None of my dogs take treats from strangers and if they do it is them being polite and then they spit it out. I'm thinking lots if leave its and not allowing strangers to give them treats is a good start.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I trained my male not to take food from strangers or off the ground with positive + negative reinforcement.

I had strangers offer treats, then I would teach Hunter to ignore it and come to me for a treat instead. He would be offered the treat, sniff it, I re-direct, and then reward him for coming to me and "leaving it".

Once he understood this part, I would offer a verbal correction if he tried to take the treat from the stranger, then offered him a treat when he came to me and left the stranger's treat alone.

I taught him the leave it command in the house, rewarding him for not touching food on the floor, then moved it outside. Once he understood what I wanted, I started correcting if he showed too much interest in food on the floor outside with a verbal correction. If necessary, he'd get a collar pop.

Now if someone offers him a treat the most he will do is take it, spit it out, and come to me.

I had to teach this because when he was a puppy I had pulled a shard of glass out of his mouth, cigarette butts, garbage and more so it was a priority from early on. Now he doesn't mess with anything on the floor unless it's his toy or given to him from ym hands... I really benefit from this because I don't have to worry about him eating anything he is not supposed to.


----------



## locky (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for your inputs!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

I would get some surveying flags; put on property boundary lines; walk dog around boundary; show dog say stay in yard.you will have to work on this.if dog knows stay command walk out of yard he will follow chase back in yard; when he goes back phrase! If you work at it he will learn.after he has learned; you can proof him.get a ball and play fetch after a few retrieves; accidentally on purpose bounce the ball out of the yard when he goes after ball chase back or call back saying get in the yard. Praise when he does this works. Never leave your dog unsupervised in the yard. This works but never leave dog alone.good luck. Also dog must know stay and retrieve.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

